# John Deere 4030 tractor value



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a John Deere 4030 tractor with trans issues. Has what seems to be a chipped A range gear. Tractor is sound otherwise. Has factory cab with air and converted to air ride seat suspension with cloth seat, new style step, dual hydraulic switched to Pioneer, new firestone 18.4x38 tires on new step up rims. Paint is faded but no rust or dents, about an 8 out of 10 in appearance. Interior is nice. I've had the tractor for about 20 years. If the tachometer was original it has about 11k hours, had 7500 when I bought it. What should the tractor be worth as is? What should it be worth fixed?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I paid 7000 for mine a few years ago


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Can tractor be operated in other 3 ranges? With trans repaired I'll guess $14K


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

hillside hay said:


> I paid 7000 for mine a few years ago


With cab & cold AC?


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Easy enough to see what it's worth when fixed - just visit TractorHouse.com.

When I'm faced with a situation like this, I look at the cost of repair and then see what it will likely sell for after it's repaired. Then crunch the numbers and make a decision.

It usually makes more sense to fix it and then put it on the market as there's not much demand for equipment that's not fully functional.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Easy enough to see what it's worth when fixed - just visit TractorHouse.com.
> 
> When I'm faced with a situation like this, I look at the cost of repair and then see what it will likely sell for after it's repaired. Then crunch the numbers and make a decision.
> 
> It usually makes more sense to fix it and then put it on the market as there's not much demand for equipment that's not fully functional.


I'd always pick a number and advertise it without fixing first. Sometimes people pay crazy money for project tractors. Just look at IronPlanet listings sometime.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Theres probably a few potential buyers out there with a donor transmission, or maybe someone with a totaled tractor with a good transmission.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I see you listed it. Good looking tractor at least.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

That's the tough part. Damn nice older tractor, hate to give away. If I don't get attention I will have to really get after getting the shop to work on it. The sad part is I found a straight 4430 powershift for cheap but my money is tied up in this tractor. Can't afford to buy something else until this one gets sold.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Widairy said:


> That's the tough part. Damn nice older tractor, hate to give away. If I don't get attention I will have to really get after getting the shop to work on it. The sad part is I found a straight 4430 powershift for cheap but my money is tied up in this tractor. Can't afford to buy something else until this one gets sold.


The way we look at it is you could be buying the same problem (or something else/worse) if you just find a different unit. Our tax system encourages fixing as you can write it off immediately vs slowly depreciating the purchase price over the years. We just did a $45k rebuild on a 4760 that had 13,000 hours and I expect that it should be good for at least that many more.

Now if you're thinking of upgrading to something bigger, newer, completely different ........... disregard everything above. Just my .02 and hope it works out for you either way.


----------

